# BEST Broadhead out there!!!!



## leecountyarcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Im asking what people think is the absolute best broadhead, give me your idea of the BEST broadhead.


----------



## Lefty18 (Nov 16, 2009)

You're going to get damn near every broadhead made named in a thread like this.

My answer: The one that kills stuff.


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Lefty18 said:


> You're goign to get damn near every broadhead made named in a thread like this.
> 
> My answer: The one that kills stuff.


:thumbs_up


----------



## HenryPF (Feb 21, 2007)

This one:


----------



## arhassett (Oct 12, 2008)

Original Montec G5, pure penetration for me. I have always used Montec products and have never had any major issues with them...yet...


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

HenryPF said:


> This one:


I bet it flies like a field point!


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Grim Reaper (expandables) and Muzzy (fixed) have done well for me. As long as they fly true and are razor sharp when you unleash it, then you should be fine.


----------



## monster69 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Best Broadhead*

You will get many different answers, and you really can't go wrong with anything nowadays. The technology in the Archery world has really taken off over the years. My favorite is still the Rage:darkbeer:


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Longbow42 said:


> I bet it flies like a field point!


Yeah but out of any bow or does it have to be a tuned bow?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Slick Trick Mag...


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Shuttle T's for a fixed blade


----------



## armybowhuntr1 (Jun 27, 2010)

*best ever*

I have shot many different broad heads both fixed and expandable. I used to be a muzzy man till I picked up some Rage broad heads. Bar none the best I have shot have been rage three blades. Amazing penetration no glancing and one heck of a wound channels. Many times no tracking needed one step and drops.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Steelforce*

Cut thru the bull baby.............I like the Phatheads.
There are a lot of good heads.....these just flat get it done.


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

Their all good as long as you achieve proper shot placement....


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

Silverflames, you cant get a thougher and sharper bh and nobody can argue on this. My favorite mech is the steelheads they are really though and i can rely on then when i need a bh that fly true.


----------



## ChrisK. (Oct 23, 2009)

thunderheads and spitfires all that I have shot with them have died within sight. I have shot a lot of deer.
Chris Kiefner


----------



## steelhead777 (Dec 17, 2007)

RazorTricks cut on contact a superior head made by SlickTrick


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Lefty18 said:


> You're going to get damn near every broadhead made named in a thread like this.
> 
> My answer: The one that kills stuff.


I'll go with that, and G5 Montec cs.


----------



## wapiti16b (Jun 23, 2009)

*Bbh*

:mg:
Not another best BH post ! . I'd say the best BH is the one you have invested time in tuneing to hit where you want it too ! . Next consideration is quality of construction and cost . That's why my choice is Magnus , pick 2,3,4 blade it does not matter and NO ONE beats their replacement policy !:darkbeer:


----------



## 25-06 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have had great luck with Thunderheads,Spitfires, and Shockwaves!!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

HenryPF said:


> This one:


Like getting hit with an axe!!! Blood trails Stevie Wonder could follow!!!


----------



## henry jay (May 9, 2010)

anything sharp on a stick or a muzzy will do


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

"the best" The one that just cut through the vitals of whatever critter I"m huntin'.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

leecountyarcher said:


> Im asking what people think is the absolute best broadhead, give me your idea of the BEST broadhead.


A sharp one that goes through both lungs and passes through leaving two nice holes that allow blood to gush freely.


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

*Muzzy*

The good old 3 blade 100 grain Muzzy. Ive tried alot of other differnt broadheads before the season opened but always went back to Muzzy.


----------



## 41mag (May 7, 2008)

leecountyarcher said:


> Im asking what people think is the absolute best broadhead, give me your idea of the BEST broadhead.


Like asking what is the best truck out there.....

I shoot several depending on what and where I am hunting. In open areas where the wind is a factor, and shots might be a bit further, I shoot smaller heads, like the Slick Trick Standard or Razor Trick. In thickets where shots are up close and personal the Magnus or Magnum Tricks or Griz Tricks. I do not however shoot mechanicals, but that is a personal choice, not a they aren't any good thing. Many folks have great things to say about them. 

As mentioned there are hardly any bad broad heads out there, it is simply a matter of which ones shoot the best with your set up, and which ones you have confidence in. Put it through the vitals, and your going to be skinning something.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Obviously I have not shot every broadhead but I can say I love Magnus Stingers. They fly dead on and go through game like butter. Can't beat the warranty either.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Yep*

flys just like my field point



HenryPF said:


> This one:


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Rage has killed everything it touched for me and if not it allowed me a second shot after a long and good bloodtrail(marginal shot). I am however getting ready to test the T3's. The striker, shuttle T, and slick tricks are all great heads.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Like everyone has said, there are a bunch of heads that will get the job done; each with their strengths and weaknesses. 

But if I had to answer your question sincerely, I would say the Slick Trick Standard is the best all round head. 

Show me a *2"cut* head that flies better AND penetrates deeper AND is more durable AND always opens on game AND has either replaceable or resharpenable blades AND is less expensive. 

Honestly with those criteria, I do not believe there is another head on the market that can match the ST Standard.


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

Bowhunter 64, what st has a 2" cutting dia.? One of the reasons I have never shot one is they only come in a 1", or 1 1/8" cutting dia? Is there something new out there? I hate a small dia broadhead! I would be interested in them if they come in a 2" dia.


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

I would say the Slick Trick Magnum or the Razor Trick that I will be using for the first time this season.


----------



## 41mag (May 7, 2008)

Havoc-Tec said:


> Bowhunter 64, what st has a 2" cutting dia.? One of the reasons I have never shot one is they only come in a 1", or 1 1/8" cutting dia? Is there something new out there? I hate a small dia broadhead! I would be interested in them if they come in a 2" dia.


Could be he is talking about the out of proportion size of the holes made by them. My bud and I both have found that they make holes quite a bit bigger than the actual cut diameter. When compared to other holes made by different heads they just seem to be bigger than they should be. 

If you look close at the back part of this ram you can see how much stuff has come out of a hole made with a 100gr Razor Trick,








That was the entry of the second shot I put through him at a very severe angle. He probably didn't need the follow up, but I didn't want to chase him up or down the sides of the brushy hills. 

Here is the entry hole through a hogs shoulder from the same type head,








and another one, picture taken from my 16' stand of a 250# sow. You can see the exit just behind the shoulder,


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I would vote for the Slick Trick as the best "affordable head" and I would guess the SilverFlame is the best, but I have never seen one in person. There are a lot of good heads out there, both fixed and mechanical.


----------



## blr3a (Sep 27, 2010)

*Bbh*

You will certianly get mixed reviews, but my vote goes for the Muzzy. These broadheads are indestructable, and I find them a MUST for young shooters shooting under 60#. I took a 140# doe with my BowTech The Rock 29/70# and had a Muzzy enter breaking 3 ribs and exit after COMPLETELY DISLOCATING AND DESTROYING the opposite sholder. I have never seen anything like it, this is the toughest, stongest broadhead i have ever seen.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

alwayslookin said:


> Cut thru the bull baby.............I like the Phatheads.
> There are a lot of good heads.....these just flat get it done.


No argument from me here. I like them too. I also like to shoot turkeys with a big Vortex expandable. Everything else gets the Phathead. :thumbs_up


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm with bowfreak on the Phathead's. I was fortunate enough to take a small doe yesterday with a 125 gr. Phatty. I had to squeeze the shot though some foliage and she had more of a slight quartering to me angle than it appeared. The arrow dead centered one lung clipped the back of the opposite and the liver. 

Doe bounded about ten yards from the hit and walked over the opposide side of the ridge. About a minute later she crashed...less than 20 yards from where I shot her. :thumbs_up


----------



## outwrage1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Been killing deer millennia before people were fighting over Rages or Muzzy's!!!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

No such thing as best. Many good heads.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Stanley said:


> No such thing as best. Many good heads.


I totally agree with that.... no #1 but many, many excellent top quality choices. 

Some I think are just aweome heads for any set-ups and any rigs would include the Wac 'Em, Slick Trick, Muzzy, Rocket Steelhead...... these are just some of the top shelf b-heads that I would prefer folks that bowhunt MY property use. LOL!


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ask anyone lucky enough to be on Team Mongrel


----------



## Dodgeman67 (Dec 21, 2009)

As I tell everyone that walks in the bow shop, if you put it in the right place any broadhead on the market will work.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

steelhead777 said:


> RazorTricks cut on contact a superior head made by SlickTrick


the best? many great heads out there. i would choose one that has NO moving parts. these RazorTricks fly better than my field points if you can believe that and do devestating damage.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

grim reaper or spitfire, 
Expendables are #1


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

There is only one and you all know it BAD TO THE BONE!!!


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Best I've seen is the *Steelforce 210 gr head designed for dangerous game.* Beefy tempered steel blade and a machined solid stainless steel ferrule the size of a pencil.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

g5 strikers work well for me


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

Shot Placement is where you put your energy. the rest is truly history , relax pick a spot follow through.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

SlickTrick, RazorTrick, and Magnus BuzzCut.


----------



## tbirds00 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dont know best but i like the slick tricks and spitfires by NAP


----------



## rapidsarcher24 (Feb 4, 2009)

I absolutley love my G5 Tekans...

125 grain Thunderheads pack a punch as well!


----------



## SAHunter1983 (Jun 25, 2011)

If your looking at affordability, sharpness, flight, penetration and reusability go with Slick Trick Mags for any bow... If you are looking at mechanical's with wide Cutting diameter and stopping power (IF YOU HAVE A HIGH KE BOW) go with Spitfire MAXX.


----------



## hanginhigh (Sep 12, 2010)

The ones I use.


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

i like a 3 blade, cut on contact...I use BPS Blackout FXD and love them


----------



## LoomisIMX (Jul 27, 2010)

RAGE is and always will be #1 in my book.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

havnt tried them all and they will all kill if they hit the vitals. right now ramcats, st mags and magnus buzzcuts are my favorites. will be using ramcats again this season


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

i'm partial to slick tricks mags myself


----------



## tmkilburn (Oct 13, 2009)

I've heard these broadheads are pretty devastating.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

sawtoothscream said:


> havnt tried them all and they will all kill if they hit the vitals. right now ramcats, st mags and magnus buzzcuts are my favorites. will be using ramcats again this season


Toothy.......Ramcats are not legal for big game in NY.....they do not completely fold up when pulled backwards. Stupid rule, but watch the wardens on those.


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

they don't make it anymore. Rocky Mtn. Snyper 3 Blade


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

armybowhuntr1 said:


> i have shot many different broad heads both fixed and expandable. I used to be a muzzy man till i picked up some rage broad heads. Bar none the best i have shot have been rage three blades. Amazing penetration no glancing and one heck of a wound channels. Many times no tracking needed one step and drops.



this may be the best first post be any member on at!!!!!!!!!!welcome!


----------



## Sirca (Aug 29, 2009)

Razor Tricks for me. Have been using others, but recently started using the RTs, and am very impressed. Fly great, slice up my target like none of my others, and seem pretty strong (not as strong as my VPA terminators, though).


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

*NAP 2 Blade Bloodrunner*

I have shot them all. NAP 2 Blade Bloodrunner is hands down the best broadhead available. The other 5 bowhunters I hunt with shoot them as well. We have never broke a blade in the 50+ animals we have killed with them. They leave the best blood trails PERIOD. The penetration is excellent. There is absolutely no reason to shoot any other type of broadhead. I bet in 10 years I will still be shooting them.


----------



## bpul2113 (Feb 14, 2011)

without doubt, best in world broadhead is an Ashby 315 gr single bevel. flies like a dart, goes through anything and I mean anything...no matter where you hit them, is so sharp it you it will grab you and cut you. remember plan for all to go wrong...not for all to go right


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Personally I like te Rage 3 blade for tree stand hunting, and for spot an stalk I use the Carbon Express F-15 dual blade...this is like arguing what the best color is!!! Or what is the best clothing material...all have different uses and people like different ones...


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

G5 Tekans are hard to beat!!


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

The one that causes enuf trauma and 
Hemredging to drop them in sight pick one and let us no how it works for ya 


Another day in paradice


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

G5 t3


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have no idea what is the best. Slick Tricks have worked well and I plan to try a Ramcat this year. I also have three Silver Flames to try. There is no way to try them all and I'm sure there are many that flies well and kills well too. If it is sharp and flies true it should work.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Viper69 said:


> Slick Trick Mag...


X2!:thumbs_up


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

125 Grain Steelheads. Very impressive. So are the 100s.


----------



## IM1ACEHOLE (Aug 4, 2010)

the best?.......not sure. but i like the WASP BULLETS. very strong, flies like my field point. put it where its supposed to go and i think they will all do the trick.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

IM1ACEHOLE said:


> the best?.......not sure. but i like the WASP BULLETS. very strong, flies like my field point. put it where its supposed to go and i think they will all do the trick.


Funny thing about those bullets. They are only a 1" cut 3 blade and I used them one year and got the best blood trail I ever had. Go figure.


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

German-Kinetics Silver Flame is THE best broadhead, period !


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thunderhead's are pretty hard to beat in my opinion.


----------



## Eastcoasthunter (Jul 9, 2012)

There isn't a best!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Rage 2 blade


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

2 blade 2 inch rocket meat seeker, big holes and penetration! They kill deer wouldn't be scared of an elk either


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

I wouldn't go with the f-15 fixed blade by carbon express for sure. Shot my first deer with one this past season, went 50 yards and dropped double lung but hardly left any blood trail. If she wouldn't have stayed in the bean field I wouldn't have had an easy time finding her and we even had snow on the ground. 


--Alex


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

Ulmer Edge. Flight and cutting diameter of a mechanical, penetration (better) and toughness of a fixed.


----------



## HuntingNONstop (Nov 21, 2012)

QAD Exodus is amazing. Have to try it. It is soooo strong and durable if you don't believe me then look up the YouTube video of it being shot in a barrel 6 times. They are scary sharp, sharpest broadhead iv ever handled out of the box. And guess what they shoot exactly like my field points. I had major problems shooting G5 Montecs, yes they are good heads but I never could get my bow perfectly tuned with them. Literally screwed on a exodus and shot perfect. Also proven on YouTube with a guy shooting a balloon at 90 yards with it. Pls do yourself a favor and give it a try. They have already became pretty popular with only 2 years on the market. I believe in a couple years they will be the new Slick trick. They are awesome!!!!


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

Anybody use Swhacker broadheads? They tested well in some reviews.


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

Ulmer Edge.


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

There is no "best"......


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm still using Slick Trick Mags, Spitfires, and Grim Reaper Razortips. I don't think there is a "best" for everyone. Just a bunch of personal favorites.


----------



## antmc1819 (Dec 25, 2012)

everyone that replies to this post have probably only shot like 2 different kinds of broadheads. all subjective in opinions.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

leecountyarcher said:


> Im asking what people think is the absolute best broadhead, give me your idea of the BEST broadhead.


I am so tired of these stupid BEST BROADHEAD posts. That's like asking for a description of the perfect woman. It's a personal decision. Sheesh!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

🎯


----------



## SIbowhunter44 (Oct 24, 2015)

Magnus stinger!!! Used many broadheads, hands down the best broadhead and Magnus best broadhead company!


----------



## jhyde311 (Jul 7, 2012)

slick trick mag has been good to me the last couple years, switched from expandable (Rage- will never shoot again)


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Magnus black hornet


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

-bowfreak- said:


> No argument from me here. I like them too. I also like to shoot turkeys with a big Vortex expandable. Everything else gets the Phathead. :thumbs_up


Ahh yes good old 2 3/4 vortex many many dead deer with those broadheads . I'd still use them if they were easy to find and I was still shooting 72 lbs.


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

A SHARP one that's going to fly true and stay together. Phatheads do that for me.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll bite grim reaper fatal steel. Killed bear and deer


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

antmc1819 said:


> everyone that replies to this post have probably only shot like 2 different kinds of broadheads. all subjective in opinions.


I've got more under my belt. Spitfire, montec, Buzzcut, stinger, montec, Stryker, snuffer ss, thunder head, those are the ones in the last four years. I like to experiment. Fatal steel for my go to, always looking for the yote killer and **** killer


----------

